# Nokya h10 fog lights



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can buy a yellow Nokya h10 fog light. I've found on the internet at Nokya.com but they were 25 dollars. I was wondering if anyone knew a better place.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Is that too expensive?

I've paid 100 for non-HID low beams and now that HID's are big, they can also cost quite a bit.

Silverstars which are halogen will even run you more than 20 bucks.


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ebay search under lighting......


----------

